# Not Good at Retirement



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Been working on this country home for about a year on and off and finally finished it. Got it ready for sale with detail inside and out. Lots of work - especially the porches and decks - but a good way to subsidize social security.

It has 5 bathrooms and the couple wants to downsize and will move into a lake house and add on to it this summer after this one sells. The "great room" pictured will be recreated without the stone fireplace. More job security along with that social stuff.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Beautiful looking place but 5 bathrooms Hmmm!, they were lucky to have a dedicated skilled craftsman at their ready, thanks for sharing.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice looking house, almost looks like 2 different ones, the inside and the outside. Most houses out west that look like the inside with the fireplace, have the same type (style) of wood and finish outside.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

NICE HOUSE .

but it seems they plan to spend waaaay to much time on the pooper.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Very nice Glen ! That looks like it's huge. I like the fireplace, it's the central focal point of the room. Although in todays society the television in this room is all wrong


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Not bad for a 100 plus year-old house.

Chased cracks in the plaster with elastomeric compound and it seemed as though every door in the house needed tweaking. But, the porches with the tri-colored ballusters, newell posts and columns seemed like a never-ending task. Had to replace the porch skirting where it had gone bad with ground contact. Another man replaced porch decking, as needed before I finished it.

The owner didn't miss a thing with his to-do list, either. Sometimes I thought he just wanted me to stay, as things kept getting added to the list.

Lots of work remains elsewhere in my 20-year relationship with him, because he owns a marina with 6 houses, and a 24-unit apartment complex that requires regular work on turnovers plus a few other houses. I no longer do any of the day-to-day stuff - just vacant rehabs. He's also developing another site with condos overlooking a lake and I've been involved with that project, too.

Haven't yet got this retirement thing figured out, though.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

In my experience you have it figured out for yourself. It seems to work for you as retirement isn't IMO sitting around doing squat. You keep busy, it seems to suit you. Slow down a bit if you need at times and do the stuff you enjoy. Putz around on your tractor and vehicles, plant your food plots and tend to your whims. You do what you want and don't do what you don't......See simple !


----------



## azpredator... (Feb 15, 2018)

Nice Glen... where's the crown molding ????.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

azpredator... said:


> Nice Glen... where's the crown molding ????.


Buckingham Palace


----------

